# RIDE OF THE RATTLESNAKES - sci fi for preppers free download



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys. Funny enough a day before I released this viral on the internet I got invited here.

This was a story that was to be the basis of a first person shooter game that recently got axed when the team's head programmer was bought up by Lucasarts to work on a star wars game. My loss on royalties but I still got a little chunk of change so it all worked out. Left holding the work, I decided to release it to my prepper friends who enjoy a realistic sci fi set in a post SHTF America of 2019. The storyboarder (other writer working with me) said it was like gone with the wind on robotic attack motorcycles. Take a look if you like, it only requires adobe to read. If you like it, hell- share with your friends.

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/lf5dge8dFF/RIDE_OF_THE_RATTLESNAKES2.pdf.html

The dev team had a lot of crazy radical ideas for this, and initially it was a bit of work to roll out, but the overall story ended up way better than we thought it would. They specifically wanted a "north vs south" feel, that much was easy enough to do but the post SHTF scenario they wanted was a really unusual but kinda scarily realistic one in which most of the southern coastal US was the only part affected, the rest of the sheeple nation kept wholly unaware by government control of media. There's some very real plot elements in there like elite banking control of most politicians and the NDAA, FEMA camps ect. Be ready for some potty mouth though, the game was to be m for mature and they wanted it to be realistic- fighters and soldiers often are very cussy people.

Hope you enjoy
-Leon


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: RIDE OF THE RATTLESNAKES - sci fi for preppers free down*

Oh, and BTW, thank you so much for linking it instead of attaching it. I know there are some forums that have copyright infringements blah blah blah all over them for takedowns etc. I'll have to post some type of notice about linking to media instead of putting it on here. I'm still reading up on whats legal and whats not. Want this site to be around forever for you guys!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RIDE OF THE RATTLESNAKES - sci fi for preppers free down*

It's legal I wrote it and grant free use. I hold the copyright.


----------



## ratherbpreppin (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: RIDE OF THE RATTLESNAKES - sci fi for preppers free down*

I'm going to download this to my kindle. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Bump. A great read. 
Thanks Leon


----------

